# Mit Google können Sie rechnen!



## daDom (23. Januar 2004)

*Google goes Maths!*

Hi Liebe Tutorialaner!

Hier ein Bericht über Googles neues Feature das vielleicht einigen faulen Schüler helfen könnte 

Zitat:
"Ob jung, ob alt, ob arm, ob reich ... die Suchmaschinen sind alle gleich. Man gibt einen Suchbegriff ein und erhält mehr oder weniger sinnvolle Treffer. Was aber, wenn man Beispielsweise nach einem Deodorant sucht und "8*4" eingibt?

Yahoo findet Bibelsprüche und japanische Wörterbücher.
Web.de findet Musikzubehör und ISDN-Dosen
Altavista findet Java-Tutorials und Fotozubehör 

Und Google? Google sagt dazu .... 8 * 4 = 32 

Von vielen unbemerkt hat Google einen waschechten Taschenrechner in das Suchfeld eingebaut. Sie geben einfach die Aufgabe ein und erhalten in kürzester Zeit das Ergebnis. 

Sicher haben Sie auch irgendwo auf Ihrem Schreibtisch so einen Billig-Taschenrechner rumliegen. Geben Sie dort einmal folgende Kombination ein: 

5 + 3 * 2

Das Ergebnis ist vermutlich 16. Bei Google ist das Ergebnis jedoch 11. Wer hat Recht? Natürlich Google ... denn zumindest die billigen Taschenrechner können alle keine Punkt-vor-Strich-Rechnung. Ja, da war doch mal was? Dunkel erinnern wir uns. Google beachtet dies natürlich. Dies und noch viel mehr. 

Für Klammerrechnung brauchten Sie bisher schon einen relativ hochwertigen Taschenrechner. Für Google kein Problem: (5 + 3) * 2 = 16

Wieviel ist 5 hoch 12? Da stehen Sie jetzt mit Ihrem Billig-Rechner ganz schön auf dem Schlauch, nicht wahr? Sie könnten also eintippen: 5 * 5 * 5 * 5 * 5 * 5 * 5 * 5 * 5 * 5 * 5 * 5 und erhalten 244 140 625. Mal abgesehen davon, dass die meisten Taschenrechner nur 8-stellig sind. 

Oder aber Sie geben bei Google ganz einfach 5^12 ein und erhalten auch 244 140 625. Dieses "Hoch-Zeichen" finden Sie oben links neben der Zahl "1" auf Ihrer Tastatur. 

"pee" ist englisch und heißt soviel wie "pinkeln". "pi" ist jedoch eine mathematische Zahl zur Kreisberechnung. Sie wissen doch sicher noch, dass pi=3.14159265 ist? Nein? Google schon ... tragen Sie einfach "pi" in das Suchfeld ein. Genial einfach - einfach genial. 

Natürlich können Sie auch mehrere Funktionen miteinander zu einer hochkomplizierten Rechnung zusammen fassen, wie etwa: "3 ^ pi + 1 / (12-3)"

Damit Sie nicht für jede kleine Rechnung zuerst die Google-Homepage aufrufen müssen, sollten Sie sich die Google-Toolbar installieren. Diese verbindet sich mit dem Internet-Explorer und stellt Ihnen das Google-Suchfeld dauerhaft zur Verfügung, ohne dass Sie zuerst die Seite ansurfen müssen. Neben der Taschenrechner-Funktion hat diese Toolbar natürlich auch noch viele weitere sinnvolle Einrichtungen, wie etwa einen eingebauten Popup-Blocker. Zudem werden dort die mit Google gesuchten Wörter angezeigt. Wenn Sie auf der gefundenen Internet-Seite auf eines der Suchwörter in der Toolbar klicken, so wird die aktuelle Seite danach durchsucht. Ein wirklich praktisches Feature. 

Fazit: Wenn Sie ohnehin online sind - sei es als Dauersurfer oder als DSL-Flatrate-Nutzer - haben Sie mit Google einen hocheffizienten Taschenrechner immer zur Hand. Wenn Sie sich aber erst teuer mit Modem ins Internet einwählen müssen, gibt es unter http://www.winload.de auch diverse Offline-Taschenrechner als Freeware. Dennoch macht es irgendwie mehr Spaß, mit Google zu rechnen ... und Freunde zu verblüffen, die dieses Feature noch gar nicht kannten."
Quelle: topsubmit 

*Bei Bedarf könnt ihr Mods den Beitrag gerne in den News-Ordner schieben *


----------

